
Hey Zuck, we built your office A.I. solution - felix_thursday
http://blog.algorithmia.com/2016/02/hey-zuck-we-built-your-facial-recognition-ai/
======
unimpressive
Cool article with a very clickbaity title. 'tis a shame.

